# car insurance. can they refuse to pay if



## craig1232010 (Nov 21, 2010)

having recently [6 months ago] had my car stolen during a well publicised blitz on my specific model [sur in english] i now find the company liberty seguros are asking for proof the car which was uk registerd was taxed in the uk which if it was not can they refuse to pay out?i know they cant refuse to pay in the uk on this basis but hey this is spain id really appreciate any help or advice as im fairly new out here. thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My limited knowledge on this subject is that altho these companies are happy enough to take your money, a car is only properly covered if it is legal in the country of its registration!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> My limited knowledge on this subject is that altho these companies are happy enough to take your money, a car is only properly covered if it is legal in the country of its registration!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with Jo, and I was told this by a broker before I imported my car.

I thinkk you will find they can refuse. Read your small print carefully to be sure!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I'm afraid time and time again I have offered a caution to people who have told us that they insure their UK reg car with no problem in Spain and even though its not taxed or mot'd, it'll be OK.

If your car was not legal in the country of registration then it is not legal here in Spain, and I have said before .... insurance companies will look at anyway they can to get out of paying a claim.

Furthermore ... if you live in Spain permanently then your car should have been matriculated onto Spanish plates as per Spanish law / requirements.


Sorry ... thats probably not what you wanted to hear


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Well, I'm afraid time and time again I have offered a caution to people who have told us that they insure their UK reg car with no problem in Spain and even though its not taxed or mot'd, it'll be OK.
> 
> If your car was not legal in the country of registration then it is not legal here in Spain, and I have said before .... insurance companies will look at anyway they can to get out of paying a claim.
> 
> ...


sadly i agree with you - it cost me a lot and took a lot of hassle to import my car but i did it. ultimately if you come to spain you shoudl import your car!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there an ombudsman or similar?? Cos as we know, insurance companies over here are happy to give out policies and cover vehicles that they really shouldnt cover. I know that they leave it to the vehicle owner to read the small print, but it does seem to be a scam??? And yes, on this forum we do get flurries every now and again of those who triumphantly claim that they have legitimate car insurance on their "not quite legal" cars eventho they may not be covered in the event of an accident!

I feel for this chap/OP, altho maybe a lesson learnt and lets be grateful that it was just a stolen car and not a serious accident involving serious injuries. That said, I hope he can find a way around this!? Misrepresentation on behalf of the insurance company maybe????????? 

In the UK these days, its pretty much impossible to insure a car without the correct and up to date documentation

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The OP should also take into account that Liberty Seguros notify the Dvla of all UK registered vehicles that they insure.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> The OP should also take into account that Liberty Seguros notify the Dvla of all UK registered vehicles that they insure.


Thats OK it's probably in Africa by now


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats OK it's probably in Africa by now


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

craig1232010 said:


> having recently [6 months ago] had my car stolen during a well publicised blitz on my specific model [sur in english] i now find the company liberty seguros are asking for proof the car which was uk registerd was taxed in the uk which if it was not can they refuse to pay out?i know they cant refuse to pay in the uk on this basis but hey this is spain id really appreciate any help or advice as im fairly new out here. thanks


The Tax Disc was in the car (was it not?) 
As you know you receive no receipt when taxing the car in the UK (cannot remember one ?) so try your luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> The Tax Disc was in the car (was it not?)
> As you know you receive no receipt when taxing the car in the UK (cannot remember one ?) so try your luck



Theyre not stupid, I think proof would be needed. I wouldnt recommend lying!

Jo xxx


----------



## craig1232010 (Nov 21, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for all the input.im of to get drunk now lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

playamonte said:


> The Tax Disc was in the car (was it not?)
> As you know you receive no receipt when taxing the car in the UK (cannot remember one ?) so try your luck


Could be viewed as fraud though if he's found out, and it IS possible for them to check


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theyre not stupid, I think proof would be needed. I wouldnt recommend lying!
> 
> Jo xxx


Indeed JoJo, but as it looks likely that they are thinking about not paying out then a little white lie ?





Stravinsky I doubt very much that they would go down that route (IMO of course) but just simply not pay out, well as that is on the cards anyway ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Indeed JoJo, but as it looks likely that they are thinking about not paying out then a little white lie ?
> 
> 
> Stravinsky I doubt very much that they would go down that route (IMO of course) but just simply not pay out, well as that is on the cards anyway ?


Yes mate, but (no offence to the OP) he was illegal. Had he crashed into me on the road and killed me, it may have caused problems for my wife ... I dont know. So although I sympathise with the fact that he didnt know ....... when I came here I researched it and DID know.


----------

